# Modern Howitzer or Artillery Models?



## WAE (Feb 23, 2010)

Dose anyone know of plans for such, maybe a WWII Flak gun?


----------



## ken4570 (Mar 3, 2010)

NO plans, but I am considering attempting to build a German 88mm.

I have a WWII tech manual, printed by the US Army to enable our guys to use them against the former owners.
It has many views of breach, block disassembled, recoil cylinders, etc.

Also I think buying a plastic model would serve as an additional guide.


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 3, 2010)

Plastic model is the way I'd go. I attempted to get plans for some old engines.....I gave up. I don't know where the plastic company's get them from but they are amazing. Revell had the Polaris sub in a model with interior layout before the christening. The Navy was quit surprised. Top Secret Sub?

Tony


----------



## pete (Mar 3, 2010)

Funny this subject has come up right now, I've been doing some research for this gun and ended up joining a military modeling forum just to get some answers about it. Everyone who responded to my questions said the Dragon no. 6287 plastic kit was the most accurate one sold today. I hope this helps.

Pete


----------



## substandard (Mar 4, 2010)

The shop where I work just got the latest auction catalog from James Julia. Reading your post I remember this little gem being in the upcoming auction. It is estimated to bring $3,000 to $5,000 at auction, if you were to buy it and reverse engineer it, I would be in for a copy of the drawings at say..oh $1.00 shipped  You just need 4,999 more people and you would break even....







_RARE WWII SCALE MODEL OF THE FAMOUS "88" GERMAN ANTI-AIRCRAFT ARTILLERY CANNON. SN 011. Cal. 22 Blank. Marvelous piece of machining, this scale model was probably built as a presentation to a high ranking artillery officer or other WWII German Nazi official. It has a 12" smooth bore stepped rnd bbl with recoiling breech block mounted on rails with dummy recoil cylinders in the bottom front. It has functioning hand wheel elevation that will elevate 90 degrees from horizontal to vertical and a traversing hand wheel that will rotate the entire cannon on its base 360 degrees. The base is about 5-1/2" diameter of solid machined steel with a 1" thick rim that is slightly tapered upward to the center which has a 2-3/4" x 1/4" raised platform upon which is mounted the tapered pedestal for the cannon itself. The right side of the frame has a functioning azimuth indicator. The elevation hand wheel/gear train is a marvel of miniaturization engineering. The handles on the hand wheel are microscopically serrated. The recoiling breechblock is about 1-5/8" long x 1-1/4" wide x 1" thick and is attached to the spring-loaded cylinder mounted atop the bbl just as in the original. Right side of breechblock is marked "MOD. 1937 / CAL. 8,8 / GEW.". Top of breechblock has a small articulated handle that functions as the trigger. The removable cartridge holder with striker is 1-7/8" long with a knurled head and is secured into the breechblock with three lugs. Right side of cartridge holder has a small Luger-type striker which engages the sear which is attached to the trigger/handle. The nose of this device is removable for sgl shot loading of blank cartridges. The base of this beautiful little piece is stamped "BAMBERG - GERMANY / O11" on the large diameter and "ERNST MEHLING" on the raised area in the center. The number "11" was found on most of the visible parts. A truly spectacular piece for the avid and dedicated military collector. The German 88 was the most versatile and feared artillery piece used during WWII. It had great range with pinpoint accuracy and with a superior velocity was able to penetrate any allied armor. It could be mounted on a tank or as a field piece or as a field howitzer or, as in this case, an anti-aircraft gun. It was another marvel of German engineering. CONDITION: Very fine. Overall retains most of its orig metal finish on the gun itself with the base being a mottled silver/brown patina. Mechanics are fine and functional. 4-39067 (3,000-5,000) _


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Put me in for a buck too! 

4998 to go!


----------



## shred (Mar 5, 2010)

I ran across some drawings of one in a Workshop Masters mags a while back. I'll see if I can re-find it and see if it's worth trying to track down. That mag only ran two years about 20 years ago, so sourcing a copy may be tough, though I see there's a bound set on US eBay right now for ~$50.


----------



## shred (Mar 7, 2010)

Update: I found the article again. Not a whole lot there plans-wise, more like a few sketches and a page of text.


----------



## pete (Mar 11, 2010)

WAE,
As an update, I bought that Dragon 1/35th kit. While I haven't checked it real close I'd say it's well worth buying if you don't have access to a full size one. Between the kit, Internet pictures, and maybe some referance books I think it's very possible to build a working model. A fairly complicated build tho. Somewhere in the world there is at least one set of engineering drawings of the full size one, But it's doubtful You or I would be able to find out where or even get copies of them.

Pete


----------



## Bluechip (Mar 11, 2010)

There have been a few series in Model Engineer over the years ..

In case it has any relevance to what you are looking for ..

Have a poke at 

http://www.itech.net.au/modelengineer/

and enter *artillery* in the search box.

I came up with a few, maybe a search with some other related keyword may suit better.

Dave BC


----------



## pete (Mar 11, 2010)

Dave,
That is a very good site, Saved to favorites already, Thank you and a big K point for you. I think I'll get quite a bit of use out of that.

Pete


----------



## kvom (Mar 11, 2010)

Marve Klotz posted some pics here of an artillery piece he made.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 11, 2010)

this may or not fit the bill but this book http://www.archive.org/details/modelmaking1017181mbp has plans for a model seig gun . the book is copyright 1919 so I would say the gun is ww I vintage take a look btw the book is 4oo pages and the chapter on the seig gun is the last chapter in the book.
Tin


----------



## pete (Mar 11, 2010)

Kvom,
I have one of those pictures on my desktop, I've read the artical Marv used in M.E. and while it's o.k. I'd say Marv put a huge ammount of design time into it. IMO, It is a VERY impressive build.

Pete


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 12, 2010)

kvom  said:
			
		

> Marve Klotz posted some pics here of an artillery piece he made.



Do you have the link?


----------



## mklotz (Mar 13, 2010)

xo18thfa  said:
			
		

> Do you have the link?



Here you go...

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=21444&highlight=deck+gun


----------



## xo18thfa (Mar 14, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Here you go...
> 
> http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=21444&highlight=deck+gun



Thanks. That piece is gorgeous.


----------



## MatiR (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is some lovely work:

Skoda howitzer
http://www.network54.com/Forum/110741/message/1221895579/Skoda+howitzer+149-13+-+1-16+scale

Pak 40
http://www.network54.com/Forum/110741/thread/1221750069/antitank+Pak-40+scratchbuilt

Been think myself of building something like this but lack of plans is an obstacle.

I built a USS Constitution 24 lber from Jerry Howell's plans but that is a simple build compared to modern stuff.

Mati


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Came across the word 'stunning' in one of the replies.
Have to say the same.
Very nice work.


----------

